# Has Anubias Stardust disappeared?



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

Here my anubias stardust. Not the best pic as its kind of dark but will take a better one tomorrow.












Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is my tiny one. It fell from it's mount a while ago, got hidden in the back of the aquarium for a while. I finally found it and have been trying to help it gain some size again. 


The STARDUST pattern is hard to see, but still visible on the tiny leaves.





























.


----------



## ROWEBLAST (Nov 29, 2013)

Myself and one other MN planted tank keeper that I know have this plant. It's a real beauty with the main vein having the white color with speckling emanating from that part. The all-white is cool as are the variations (pinto, viper, and others) but there's something about the simplicity of the pattern on this particular color variant that is special. Grows slow as molasses, even in my high tech tank where my other anubias plants grow quickly... relatively speaking.

Found a picture, not the best... but it's something. Check the top right corner on the driftwood!


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

Any of you wanna sell??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rare said:


> Any of you wanna sell??


Please do not ask for sales in the non-sale section of the forums.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

It seems mine is getting smaller, even with good light, ferts and carbon. My other anubias are doing fine, even my "white" and pinto.

All the photos above seem to be of small plants too (thanks for posting them!).

Anyone have a BIG stardust? I'm feeling that Stardust just does not do well in the aquarium.

If you have one, big or small, please post a photo and tell of your experiences growing STARDUST! 



.


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been having the same experiences with my stardust. I have about 20 plants, and they do nothing but spit out tiny leaves like they're struggling. I've been considering taking some out of the tank and growing out of water to see. They're in the same tank/conditions as my Pinto and White which continue to grow very happily.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Ericj said:


> I've been having the same experiences with my stardust. I have about 20 plants, and they do nothing but spit out tiny leaves like they're struggling. I've been considering taking some out of the tank and growing out of water to see. They're in the same tank/conditions as my Pinto and White which continue to grow very happily.


Ericj! Nice to see you bud!

If you do grow some emerged, please update this thread. I'd love to know if that's the trick for them, as they are so beautiful!




.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Mines are growing sooo slow. Especially after swapping everything over to low tech. It's been over a year and mines was split over 7 times and none of the sisters have grown up to full mature sizes yet. Would love to know about the emersed experiment too as well.

Bump: The mother is on the bottom. She actually got split 9 times lol. The one above it is the biggest out of all the other clippings. They don't die off underwater for no reason!


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

ok so the definition for hand full is a small amount of number. I'll list three for now. #1 Han tran from Hansaquatic. #2 yunney from this very website. #3 Ericj (the guy that talked about pulling them out to grow out of water). I've asked him before on pm if he had any stardust or white left. Lol small world eh? Acro, let it go bud. I have around 4 more other sources that I can't remember but did get a confirmation that they have some. Just last week I was thinking about buying some more to quickly fill in my scape. The irony of me being on the planted tank was to look through my msgs specifically looking for people who sells Anubias stardust. IN CONNECTION WITH http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ost-rarest-low-tech-plants-2.html#post9637553


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Those have trouble growing their anubias my first guess woudl be due tot eh lack of rhizome. Rhizome stores the energy generated from photosynthesis, and is needed to grow more leaves. The smaller the rhizome the longer/harder it is for the plant to grow.
Its best to give 2" of rhizome to get better growth rate.

I use to have stardust over 3 years ago from a seller on this site (not listed above by krispy), however the other anubais I bought from them has rhizome rot which is a contagious disease that spreads through the waste column so I lost my whole anubias collection (near $300 worth). Was not happy about that.


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah i would say the same about the rhizomes storing energy to produce more leaves. Thats probably why it grows so damn slow. I have chili and pangolino and those 2 are slow but not as slow as the stardust. Rhizome comparison, chili and pangolino does have larger rhizomes than stardust. Plus stardust leaves, to me, are delicate and easily broken off if not handled with care. 










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Acro, great to see you! I've got to get myself back on the boards more, life has been hectic.

But all this talk is inspiring me to try the emersed growth. I'm lucky to have my roughly 20 small plants slowly growing, so I could spare a couple for an experiment. Hopefully it works out, we definitely need to find a way to get this beauty back into more hands. 

But yeah, my white and pinto are growing like crazy (Pinto might be the fastest growing small Anubias I've ever had), and these guys just keep staying tiny, a leaf a month...maybe.

Krispyplants - so sorry for the slow reply to pm, I just replied, happy to figure out a deal. Thanks!


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, I've officially started a emersed setup with White, Pinto, and Stardust, to compare how they grow that way.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Krispyplants said:


> ok so the definition for hand full is a small amount of number. I'll list three for now. #1 Han tran from Hansaquatic. #2 yunney from this very website. #3 Ericj (the guy that talked about pulling them out to grow out of water) . . . I have around 4 more other sources that I can't remember but did get a confirmation that they have some . . . IN CONNECTION WITH http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ost-rarest-low-tech-plants-2.html#post9637553


Sorry for the delayed response, haven't been on too much recently. 

Anyway . . . Hansaquatic's, Stardust is out of stock, and has been out of stock months before this post was made. As for Yunney, he's the Aquabid source I mentioned, and he did have some Stardust available when this thread was started. However, they were tiny and he only had about five. The photos he sent me were of tiny plants that were as small as the one I already had (thus, I didn't buy any). Currently, he does not have any Stardust listed for sale. Ericj, is a hobbyist like you and me and doesn't regularly sell plants. When I asked for people who had Stardust "in stock" I was referring to sellers or dealers that have some sort of steady supply and who are looking to sell. One can always just PM another hobbyist and ask if they have something, but that doesn't really make them a "source", just more of a short term chance find. And with hobbyist, they might not even want to sell! :icon_wink

Facing the facts, Stardust Anubias can't be found in the numbers and size that it once could be. There was a time when several sources were available on ebay, aquabid, and other online dealers, but those sources aren't around any more. Hopefully Stardust will be back in numbers again, and someone will figure out how to get this plant back to it's full size! 




Ericj said:


> Ok, I've officially started a emersed setup with White, Pinto, and Stardust, to compare how they grow that way.


In a few months, this needs an update! 




And for everyone else, here are a few photos just to remember what Anubias Stardust used to look like. It was such a beautiful plant!


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

Acro said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, haven't been on too much recently.
> 
> Anyway . . . Hansaquatic's, Stardust is out of stock, and has been out of stock months before this post was made. As for Yunney, he's the Aquabid source I mentioned, and he did have some Stardust available when this thread was started. However, they were tiny and he only had about five. The photos he sent me were of tiny plants that were as small as the one I already had (thus, I didn't buy any). Currently, he does not have any Stardust listed for sale. Ericj, is a hobbyist like you and me and doesn't regularly sell plants. When I asked for people who had Stardust "in stock" I was referring to sellers or dealers that have some sort of steady supply and who are looking to sell. One can always just PM another hobbyist and ask if they have something, but that doesn't really make them a "source", just more of a short term chance find. And with hobbyist, they might not even want to sell! :icon_wink
> 
> ...


Wow!! Didnt know they got that big. Mine is small and I always thought they stayed small. I was wrong lol

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

They are more beautiful emersed though, imo. Take some pics for you guys tonight.

Just took it right now. When emersed they show more whites compared to the submersed. The "most white" leaf on the bottom is really that white , really little to no green.


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

serenityfate said:


> Just took it right now. When emersed they show more whites compared to the submersed. The "most white" leaf on the bottom is really that white , really little to no green.


Does it grow much faster than submerged? Im assuming it does. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

vajcher91 said:


> Does it grow much faster than submerged? Im assuming it does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



Yep it does, i believe i had this emersed for 3 months? Before both stems had only 3-4 leaves each and werent doing too well , now which you can see on the photo it has grew alot and also put out a new baby


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Good share


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Those have trouble growing their anubias my first guess woudl be due tot eh lack of rhizome.


I think for most of us that started with large plants, the rhizome on Stardust just slowly disappeared. At least, that's what happened to me.



vajcher91 said:


> Plus stardust leaves, to me, are delicate and easily broken off if not handled with care.


I have noticed that too. Also, thanks for posting your photo! Sorry I forgot to mention that sooner. 



serenityfate said:


> Just took it right now. When emersed they show more whites compared to the submersed. The "most white" leaf on the bottom is really that white , really little to no green.


:drool: I think you have figured out how to grow Stardust Anubias. You may have found the key to make this plant thrive!
Bucephalandra kishii (aka: Skeleton King, aka: Achilles) also doesn't grow well submerged, seems these two would be good companions in a emerged setup!

And thank you for posting that photo . . . really beautiful plants! 
Can you tell us about your setup and/or add a photo of it?



serenityfate said:


> i believe i had this emersed for 3 months? Before both stems had only 3-4 leaves each and werent doing too well , now which you can see on the photo it has grew alot and also put out a new baby


It's refreshing to see this plant thriving and growing to it's full potential. Makes one think, that all the Stardust sold before as "aquarium plants" were actually grown emerged . . .



.


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

Acro said:


> I think for most of us that started with large plants, the rhizome on Stardust just slowly disappeared. At least, that's what happened to me.
> 
> 
> I have noticed that too. Also, thanks for posting your photo! Sorry I forgot to mention that sooner.
> ...


Tbh honest with you. I've been growing Bucephalandra dark skeleton king for almost a year and had 2 baby plants grow from it with 5+ leaves. All completely submerged and never melted. Now I had had SK melt on me before.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

vajcher91 said:


> Tbh honest with you. I've been growing Bucephalandra dark skeleton king for almost a year and had 2 baby plants grow from it with 5+ leaves. All completely submerged and never melted. Now I had had SK melt on me before.


Super cool, but you are in the minority. Please post your experience here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/747994-growing-skeleton-king-achilles-bucephalandra.html
So that others may learn how to grow this plant. 


But back on topic, any other Stardust keepers? Please post up! Would especially love to hear about anyone growing Stardust emerged! 




.


----------



## Fettuccini (Dec 2, 2016)

I've never seen these before. I need to try getting my hands on some now.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

I have a few stardusts that I've been neglecting in a barely low light tank.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

ren said:


> I have a few stardusts that I've been neglecting in a barely low light tank.


And how are they doing? Post up some photos! 



.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

I'll post a picture of them later. They're doing fine surprisingly with the other anubias I still have. I forgot about them in the corner of my room until I've recently had the time to reorganize things. Sheesh looks like I've been sitting on a mini gold mine for 2 years. I never knew these guys were that scarce. Maybe I should start a farm tank...hehe

Here you go sorry about the picture quality




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I have tried growing anubias emersed but it sort of died, or half of it did. so I just put it back submerged. Idk what I did wrong, humidity was high and it had roots in soil, still kept rhizome above the soil. It was Anubias Nana Petite, not stardust (sorry), just figured maybe I would find out in this thread if anyone can identify the problem there. Also im seeing some stunning photos! wish I had this plant.. Seems $$$


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

BettaBettas said:


> I have tried growing anubias emersed but it sort of died, or half of it did. so I just put it back submerged. Idk what I did wrong, humidity was high and it had roots in soil, still kept rhizome above the soil. It was Anubias Nana Petite, not stardust (sorry), just figured maybe I would find out in this thread if anyone can identify the problem there. Also im seeing some stunning photos! wish I had this plant.. Seems $$$




Yeah I'm not sure either. I tried doing the same with my first stardust. I figured the temp wasn't high enough and my humidity wasn't high either. What really gets me was the little guy was bouncing back and could of been a looker. Oh well you live and you learn. 

I'm considering setting up a tank primarily for my anubias. I really felt bad after I saw them last week even though they look like they're doing well. Wish me luck...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Here's my update:

I planted all the stardust that I had in some AS in a 5 gal tank. Surprisingly I have a new leave on 2 plants while the rest are hanging out. Enough talk here they are...


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, great necropost. This thread inspired me to find some stardust awhile ago, they have become one of my favorites! Anubias seem to love the lighting on my 20 gallon setup, here are some quick pics :smile2:


----------



## vojintadic (Mar 22, 2017)

I am writing to you from Serbia/Europe.
Can you tell me where I could get one of these Anubias Stardust?

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Vojin


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

@ charlee yeah definitely an old thread. I didn't realize it went back that far. How are they doing?

@vojin you are probably better off asking around in Europe since we have a shortage over here.


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

@ Ren, that is a current tank shot, as I said for some reason any anubias sp. seem to love that particular tank and lighting.

@vojin, there is a seller from Germany called Aquamoos on AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium equipment and fish in an auction format that regularly has them at a reasonable price. I was skeptical when I ordered them about the plants making the trip to the USA but they arrived in wonderful condition.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Nice Charlee your sd looks nice keep growing out that sucker. What are your tank specs? I'm using a 5.5 gal with a Stingray Led clip light and some never been used old formula Amazonia. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

ren said:


> Nice Charlee your sd looks nice keep growing out that sucker. What are your tank specs? I'm using a 5.5 gal with a Stingray Led clip light and some never been used old formula Amazonia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! This tank was put together using what I had laying around so it's nothing that was really planned. It's a 20 high with flourite substrate, T5 lighting, an oversized HOB filter with carbon, some dragon stone and manzanita wood. I mix RO water with my tap 50/50 as we are on a well with fairly hard water. No ferts added, it is pretty much benign neglect. I occasionally pull out most of the moss and use it in other tanks.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmm, had a whole big response typed up, but the internet ate it. Oh well. 

I had a 3" that I grew over the course of 2 years in essentially a low-to-very-low light somewhat 5 gallon. It seemed to thrive on neglect, growing steadily even through the worst times. Now that the tank is back in order and with decent lighting for once, it's noticeably growing again... if I hadn't taken cuttings from it. At least there's now 2 more Stardust in the world?

Anyone think of trying tissue cultures? I've read a few papers that used anubias as the test subject, so I can assume it takes well to culturing. That would probably be the best way to get more plants out.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Im sure this is a dead thread but it's been a few months. How is everyone's SDs doing? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine is doing fine but boy is it slow growing. Still love the look of it.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Had a pretty big setback with mine, but it's recovering.

Moreso than the rest of the anubias in the tank, Stardust does not appreciate being in the tank during cycling. Lost all of the larger mature leaves, but the small young ones survived. Plant is now on the rebound, but the leaves are still tiny.

Also managed to acquire a second one, and while tiny, that one appears to be starting to grow as well.


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Old Post I know. But here’s my take on the SD (Disregard the GSA :’( I was tweaking the fertz a couple weeks ago )

I bought this one 13 months ago to be exact. 

It was one rhizome with only 4 leafs. 

Yes, it takes forever (3 to 5 weeks) for every new leaf.
I found out that it doesn’t like to be disturbed at all; splitting, changing position, water parameters, fertz or anything. 
It has always been in the substrate. 

Now I have 3 rhizomes (looks like two in the picture) 

I would like to hear what happened with the SD on this thread. 
Please comment!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

SERRCH said:


> I bought this one 13 months ago to be exact.
> 
> I would like to hear what happened with the SD on this thread.
> Please comment!


I'd like to know how others are doing with Stardust too. More so, I'd like to hear from those who posted on this thread.

I sold my Stardust to one of the people in this thread. I think it was to *Rare*. Wonder if that lil plant is still around.

Where did you get your Stardust from SERRCH? It's looking good, but it's still not the large sturdy looking plants that they used to sell. You should try growing one emerged (out of the water) and see if you can chunk it up! I've heard that, besides growing larger, they grow faster above water too.


----------



## brothermichigan (Sep 5, 2017)

You can still get it online from places like Buce Plant, though it is pretty expensive.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

brothermichigan said:


> You can still get it online from places like Buce Plant, though it is pretty expensive.


Buce Plant seems to be the only one selling them (although I haven't looked around). But the plants they offer seem to be tiny, not the beefy 3 inch tall plants people used to sell. 

If anyone remembers, Stardust used to be found on Aquabid, Ebay and from several aquarium plant sellers on the web and in the classifieds. Now we are down to only one or two sellers. Does that seem strange to anyone else?

Anyway, check out the 2nd page of this thread to see photos of what Anubias Stardust used to look like. Also, serenityfate has a photo (also on the 2nd page) of emerged growth, and it looks the closest to those robust plants people used to sell.


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Acro said:


> Where did you get your Stardust from SERRCH? It's looking good, but it's still not the large sturdy looking plants that they used to sell. You should try growing one emerged (out of the water) and see if you can chunk it up! I've heard that, besides growing larger, they grow faster above water too.



I’d love to grow it emersed honestly, but it would be to much work for me, that’s the reason I only keep slow growing plants 
I can’t remember where I bought this plant, but it was either hanaqustics or from Poland. 

I hope some of the Star Dust owners make a presence again on here. I love this plant. Too bad you sold yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeyeNewen (Jul 7, 2017)

I've got my little Stardust last August from a member here. It started out with 7 leaves. Recounted last night, I now have 10 leaves, so 4 new leaves in 5 months. This is a small 6 gallon tank.









Current pictures:
The the left of the Stardust is Anubias Nana Petite White and the left is Anubias Nana Pangolino. All three types are very small anubias.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Beautiful plants! Wow those Pangolino leaves are huge! I have several that I've been growing for a over a year and the biggest leaves are about the size of a pencil eraser


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've got some growing in an anubias collector tank, and it seems to be doing fine. Mind you, I hardly touch the tank at all. It's low light, unheated, 'filtered' (the filter doesn't always want to run), and only has snails and a dwarf crayfish for livestock. It seems to be growing slowly, but just fine. I also have "Milky Way", which seems to be a derivative of Stardust.

It's a shame that this is my last healthy Stardust. I used to own one that was 3" long, but then I divided it and sold/gave away the extra portions. That which remained melted during a tank cycle that I didn't realize it would be so sensitive to, then algae, then more algae... it's slowly melted. All that's left of that once proud plant is a little tiny rhyzome with a pair of minuscule leaves. 

I bought my healthy Stardust, and a White from an Aquabid seller in Russia. They survived the trip just fine, though a freebie the seller gave me did not. I haven't seen the seller post again.


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Maybe that super-slow growing rate, and how delicate it is the reason why not so many people have this plant, or is not that available any more. 
To me it’s one of the most beautiful plants, and that super slow growing rate makes it more enjoyable! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Kehy said:


> It's a shame that this is my last healthy Stardust. I used to own one that was 3" long, but then I divided it and sold/gave away the extra portions. That which remained melted during a tank cycle that I didn't realize it would be so sensitive to, then algae, then more algae... it slowly melted. All that's left of that once proud plant is a little tiny rhyzome with a pair of minuscule leaves.



I don’t know why that story made me feel sorry for that little plant 

The one that I have I also bought it as “Milky Way”. I wonder if they’re really different. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

SERRCH said:


> I don’t know why that story made me feel sorry for that little plant
> 
> The one that I have I also bought it as “Milky Way”. I wonder if they’re really different.
> 
> ...


I hold out hope that it being an anubias means it has _some _of the legendary ability to come back from near death. I've save a couple bare rhizomes that eventually grew back into nice plants. I hope I can do the same. 

It seems to me that Milky Way is visually like a Stardust, but in a Pinto pattern. The white isn't quite as limited to the veins of the leaves, but can be spread more throughout.


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Kehy said:


> I hold out hope that it being an anubias means it has _some _of the legendary ability to come back from near death. I've save a couple bare rhizomes that eventually grew back into nice plants. I hope I can do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that Milky Way is visually like a Stardust, but in a Pinto pattern. The white isn't quite as limited to the veins of the leaves, but can be spread more throughout.




It’s gonna be fine. The Anubias God will bless it. 

Yeah, you’re right. The white is a little bit more spread. It’s probably more resistant too. Maybe.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

